

Can Paul Graham Mass-Produce the Start-up? (video) - jcr
http://www.inc.com/ss/can-paul-graham-mass-produce-start

======
jcr
This inc article is painfully light on details and writing. It also doesn't
mention what year (2010 or 2011?) for the June cover. All the same, some might
like the pictures.

~~~
follower
I assume 2011, given: <http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100601/>

Also, it seems more like an "audio/video slideshow" than an article.

~~~
jcr
It might be a pre-publishing announcement for a yet-to-be-released article?
I'm really not sure. On the other hand, PG on the cover of inc seemed
noteworthy. Congratulations!

~~~
pmjordan
Monthly print magazines love to name their issues by the month after the one
you'll be reading it in, so usually 1-2 months later than the publishing date.
It's supposed to make it seem more newsy or something - I assume this is the
intended reader reaction: "A message from the future? For me? What an honour!"

That said, the images and the cover look familiar. It also says ©2010. Pretty
sure it's from sometime last year.

------
Sapient
Does anyone know where I can see a larger version of PG's "Famous Whiteboard"?

~~~
patrickk
A quick Google image search turns up this:

<http://adam.heroku.com/past/2008/4/23/the_startup_curve/>

The quality isn't great unfortunately. Should be turned into a sculpture or
something!

~~~
edanm
I've been looking for that image, and unfortunately haven't found anything
higher-quality than that.

If anyone has a large, high-quality version of that image, I'd really
appreciate they give us the link.

~~~
jakarta
I'm just curious - why do you need one that's higher quality?

You know what's exactly on it and I mean it's a white board drawing... you
could go out and buy your own white board and some markers and make the exact
same diagram yourself!

~~~
edanm
I'd like to print it out and hang it up.

And of course I can just reproduce it, but it's not the same as hanging up the
"original" one.

------
patrickk
Minor quibble: please put [video] in the title.

~~~
jcr
fixed. I can't actually get to the video, so I didn't notice it.

------
mchafkin
just an FYI: I recorded this video as a compendium to a June 2009 cover story
on YC. That article is here

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-
com...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-combinators-
paul-graham.html)

